# Newbie from Michigan!



## CherryTree (Jun 7, 2011)

Hello Everyone!

My name is Elizabeth and I live in the northern part of the lower peninsula of Michigan (confusing, huh?) and I'm really wanting to get into breeding mice. Right now, it doesn't appear that there are many (if any) show-quality mice breeders in Michigan, so I have a feeling it's going to be quite a challenge to obtain any starting stock.

First off, I am a vet tech student, and I am looking at this long term, and a decision that I didn't come by lightly. I've been doing research and planning for months, and I realize that this is an expensive and time-consuming hobby. I'm fully prepared for that  I am looking to breed show-quality mice, and hopefully get SOME sort of mouse club or show going on here in Michigan, even if it's only once or twice a year.

My main concern right now is actually OBTAINING some quality stock somewhat near me. I have my heart set on the tans, but if that's not reccomended for beginners, than I'm willing to work with almost anything. I really just want to start with something that I can really work with and get to the closest to the standard I can possibly get.

Unfortunately, it looks like there are NO show-quality mice in Michigan! I've looked and looked, and I just am unable to find one. Do any of you happen to know of any?


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Pleased to meet you
:welcome1

Keep shouting and I'm sure one of our American breeders will contact you with some info to help. You might like to post a wanted advert in the relevant forum where more people will see.


----------



## CherryTree (Jun 7, 2011)

Thank you for the welcomes!

I definitely plan on posting in the "Wanted" section, I just figured that I should come introduce myself first! I hope to be an active member on this forum, and I'm sure there will be MANY things that I will learn from all of you!


----------



## thekylie (Mar 6, 2010)

Welcome!

I can tell you right now, tans aren't a good thing to try to breed for in the US if you want good stock to start with. It's a HUGE bummer because they are my favorite variety, but they honestly just kind of suck in the US. They could be improved with enough time and dedication, but I had such an issue just finding good starting stock that I put that project on hold. I'm trying to make some from scratch, but I doubt it will come to much. I plan on importing some at some point, but it won't be for a while yet. Shipping from overseas costs a pretty penny!

Several breeders in the US ship via plane (about $300-350, but really not a bad investment to get really good starting stock), and one on here uses ground transport to help move mice all over the country (she's on a bit of a moving hiatus right now, but she should be back). People might also be willing to work out "trains" to get your mice to you, or you can come to a meet up/show when they happen. They just don't happen that often, and most are pretty far from you. On the whole I would imagine shipping would be cheaper than a long car trip! lol


----------



## CherryTree (Jun 7, 2011)

Thank you for the information on the tans, thekylie. I had no idea that the stock in the US was so bad! That's really unfortunate, because like you they're my favorite looking variety!

I think I am actually really loving the satins secondly, how are they for beginners? I've done lots of research on each breed, but I really haven't found any information on what is the best for beginners. I would have to assume the self breeds?

It's really sad that I live so far away from everyone. There is someone very close to me who breeds show quality RATS...but that doesn't help me much. She doesn't know any mouse breeders in my entire state. Phooey!

I guess I just had no idea that it would be this hard to find quality, healthy stock to start with. They don't have to be perfect, and in fact i'd love it if i could really work with them for a long time. I just want something that I can start with and make them shine!


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi Elizabeth 



> I am a vet tech student


Go you!


----------



## CherryTree (Jun 7, 2011)

Kallan said:


> Hi Elizabeth
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! It's hard work (and a lot of studying) but it's very rewarding as well. I currently work at a clinic near my house, and volunteer at another, so I feel like I'm getting a good hands-on education. I've always had a passion for the small and furry creatures. My family "won" a guinea pig when I was in in a silent auction, and from then on I was HOOKED. I also run a guinea pig rescue myself, now that my husband and I have finally bought our own house.

So yes, I plan on being a dedicated breeder. Not breeding for money, but for the health and temperment of my animals. I'm sure it will be heartbreaking at times, and very rewarding at others


----------



## Paziqi (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi Elizabeth,

Boy, can I say I was excited when I saw the title of your post. I am also from Michigan, but I'm in the Southwest LP. Still, google maps is telling me that we are only abt 3 1/2 hours apart, so not really that bad for the mouse world.

I just (as in late last week) acquired some mice that are out of show-bred lines from Beth at Mousery Moments in Ohio. In a few months I will probably have babies to rehome, if I know there is someone willing to take them. Just thought I would mention it.

If you are serious about trying to start a club in our area, I'd love to help out. I also want to show, but haven't been able to travel the distanced required to really do so.

Jamie


----------



## CherryTree (Jun 7, 2011)

Another Michigander!! I'm so glad!

I'm actually from a town between Lansing/Flint, and I travel there at least once a month, so I'd definitely be closer at that point. What types mousies did you get? I'm so glad to hear that you're wanting to get a club going as well. It's true, the shows that I've seen are so far away!


----------



## Paziqi (Feb 10, 2010)

Let me think a moment,

I have 3 boys: 1 PEW, 1 Pied Blue Rex, 1 Self Dove (Pink Eyed Black)

The girls are: 1 Self Dove Rex, 1 Satin Pied Silver(?), 1 Self Black, 1 Pied Black, 1 Self Dove, 1 Pied Blue

I'm in love with the pink eye varieties; Dove, Champagne, etc.. As well as Blue. But I keep changing my mind about what colors I want to breed for. For now I'm not worrying too much about color, just want to try and work on keeping good type on the mice. I also love tans, and was breeding tans out of pet shop mice. But those lines were not healthy, so I don't do that anymore. And so I have no tans. I plan on working with the satin and the rex genes for certain.

The mouse fancy in the US seems to be concentrated on the west coast and the east coast. I guess we're lucky that we aren't in the middle of the country. I still hope I'll be able to work things out so I can make it to an east coast show someday. Just hasn't happened yet.


----------



## CherryTree (Jun 7, 2011)

Oooh, I'm so jealous, I'll be they are all beautiful! When do you plan on doing some breedings?

It would be nice if we could get some shows going on in Michigan, Indiana and Ohio. I would definitely be willing to travel that far for real shows!


----------



## Paziqi (Feb 10, 2010)

I think they are the best looking mice ever born.  But that's probably just because they are mine, and they are the first really real mice with something resembling show type I've seen. Their breeder tells me they aren't good enough to win at the shows. But with continued work, who knows? And of course a show to go to.

Have you researched any of the US clubs yet?


----------



## CherryTree (Jun 7, 2011)

I see that there is an East Coast Mouse Association, but they all seem fairly far away. I plan on (when I get some stock) joining that association if I'm not considered too far away. I'm sure they would be a great source of information, and I've been looking at their website a lot.


----------



## Paziqi (Feb 10, 2010)

I think I have a free membership in the ECMA. I don't believe they care about distance.



CherryTree said:


> When do you plan on doing some breedings?


I was so busy gushing about my mice I forgot to answer this.  I have the albino male paired with the rex female right now. The rest are too young to breed at the present time. But if things go as I hope, I should have babies in about 3 weeks.


----------



## CherryTree (Jun 7, 2011)

Paziqi said:


> I think I have a free membership in the ECMA. I don't believe they care about distance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't blame you! I would be gushing if I had them too! You must be so proud. hehe.

Maybe I'll apply for a membership and maybe get in contact with a few more breeders in there. I would love to set up even ONE show this year somewhere in Michigan. Then maybe next year, a show in the spring, and one in the fall. I don't know how do-able it is to get something done on that timeframe, but I think that if there were actual SHOWS in our state, we could get more people into the hobby.


----------

